# Großen Fernseher im Ausland bestellen?



## Wenzman (23. Oktober 2011)

*Großen Fernseher im Ausland bestellen?*

Moin

Ein Tv kauf steht kurz bevor und meine Frage ist es, ob ich das Gerät auch einfach bei Amazon *UK* bestellen kann, da es dort gute 300€ günstiger ist (natürlich umgerechnet).
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Was kommt da noch an Versand auf mich zu (großes Gerät) ? Mit Gebühren dürfte es ja, da EU-Land, keine Probleme geben.


Wieso ich überhaupt importieren möchte? Weil das von mir gesuchte Fernsehgerät in Deutschland kaum erhältlich ist ( 5-6 Wochen Lieferzeit + deutlicher Preisaufschlag).

Gruß


----------



## Xel'Naga (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Großen Fernseher im Ausland bestellen?*

Ich würde ein Gerät kaufen was du in deiner nähe bekommst, denn wenn es mal kaputt ist willst du ja schnell einen kompetenten vertrauenswürdigen Ansprechpartner haben, und das es schnell erledigt wird.
Und nicht mit einem Engländer via Telefon Debattieren müssen  und wochenlang warten müssen bis überhaupt was geschieht.

Was für ein Gerät ist es den ?
Vielleicht finden wir zusammen ein gleichwertiges Gerät was es auch in deiner nähe bzw wenigstens in deinem Land gibt.


----------



## Wenzman (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Großen Fernseher im Ausland bestellen?*

Ja, das mit dem importieren lasse ich besser.

Ich habe 3 Geräte zur Auswahl:
Samsung ps59d6900 
LG 60pz950s
Panasonic 55vt30 

Der LG gefällt mir am besten, ist aber leider das kaum (+Aufschlag) lieferbare Gerät. 

2200€ ist mir der 55'' große Panasonic TV glaube ich nicht wert, außerdem melden einige Nutzer probleme mit dem Energiesparmodus.

Also wird es wohl Samsungs ps59d6900. Wieso der d6900 und nicht der d8000 ?
Der d6900 unterscheidet sich von der Technik her nur in Form des RBF vom d8000, welcher aber mehr Fluch als Segen ist, da es sich dabei um eine Folie auf der Innenseite des Panels handelt welche sich durch die Hitzeentwicklung sogar ablöst (Klasse gemacht Samsung ), außerdem ist das Gerät das günstigste der 3 und lieferbar.

Andere Meinungen höre ich mir gerne an.

gruß


----------



## HaCKEr (2. November 2011)

*AW: Großen Fernseher im Ausland bestellen?*

Den LG kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Lässt sich auch super kalibrieren. Ich hab hier den 60PK950 und bin extrem zufrieden. Toller Schwartzwert, tolle Farben und super Funktionen.
Kannst hier ruhig auf die PK bzw PX-Serie zurück greifen. Die sind aber auch immernoch sher beliebt und teilweise schwer zu kriegen.

Der Panasonic ist schon besser aber eben auch teurer. Samsung ist für mich keine Option. Die sollen mal schön Monitore machen. Vonn 100 TV's die sie auf den Markt werfen taugen vlt. 10% was.
Absolut kein Chance gegen Lg und Pana. Nur wirklich in der Liga ab 3000€ bieten die was gescheites. Aber wem der total erweiterte Farbraum gefällt... auserdem brummen die Geräte von Samsung doch sehr gerne.


----------

